# why the hell was i banned???



## redchakura (Aug 29, 2011)

i was not spamming. yad happens to be my soul mate>:3 please unban this instant~_~ and the link i sent him was a gift art..


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2011)

... What?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

I think you'd be better off personally contacting a main site admin if you have a question about why you were banned.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

you where banned for a reason... get over it...


----------



## redchakura (Aug 29, 2011)

i am trying to ffigure out the reason, because i think it as spamming but it was not soamming please be nice.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

redchakura said:


> i am trying to ffigure out the reason, because i think it as spamming but it was not soamming please be nice.


 whatever you where banned for some sort of reason.. and mostly admins ban anyone breaking the tos... so therefore you where banned 

in the other hand what is the point of this thread ???


----------



## redchakura (Aug 29, 2011)

well i was not spmming but i think i got banned for spamming, that is why? i was pming a good friend, and sending him a link to my most recent artwork... i only sent it to him and then the admin must have mistooken it for spam, which is not the case. thta is why i am seeking an unban.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 29, 2011)

I very much doubt you were banned over a PM. You probably had some art (or 'art') against the ToS which just got found.

Is it temp or perm?


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

redchakura said:


> well i was not spmming but i think i got banned for spamming, that is why? i was pming a good friend, and sending him a link to my most recent artwork... i only sent it to him and then the admin must have mistooken it for spam, which is not the case. thta is why i am seeking an unban.


that does not make any sense...


----------



## redchakura (Aug 29, 2011)

i didnt do any art that was against tos :O and well i did have an issue about spamming strangersXD so it is probaby do to spamming...


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

redchakura said:


> well i was not spmming but i think i got banned for spamming, that is why? i was pming a good friend, and sending him a link to my most recent artwork... i only sent it to him and then the admin must have mistooken it for spam, which is not the case. thta is why i am seeking an unban.



I don't think the admins would read PMs? I agree with LizardKing, maybe there was something on your gallery that was a bannable offense.

EDIT: read your post above me. Sounds like spamming was likely the problem.


----------



## redchakura (Aug 29, 2011)

um.. not that i can think of< i wish an admin could take a look into thids


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

redchakura said:


> um.. not that i can think of< i wish an admin could take a look into thids



EDIT: nevermind, Cerb's here.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 29, 2011)

What's your account name?
Not that I can check anything, with the site being down, at the moment...

(Sorry tiger )


----------



## redchakura (Aug 29, 2011)

where do i go from here?


----------



## laser (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> whatever you where banned for some sort of reason.. and mostly admins ban anyone breaking the tos... so therefore you where banned
> 
> in the other hand what is the point of this thread ???



no reason to be so rude. apparently he might have mistakenly got banned for spamming. 

red, just contact any of the site admins (preferrably by opening a ticket) and see if they can help you


----------



## redchakura (Aug 29, 2011)

redchakura


----------



## Induna (Aug 29, 2011)

redchakura said:


> redchakura



The fuck was that?


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

ga-be said:


> no reason to be so rude. apparently he might have mistakenly got banned for spamming.
> 
> red, just contact any of the site admins (preferrably by opening a ticket) and see if they can help you


 no one knows what he got banned for.. so therefore it makes me think he got banned for some good reason


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> What's your account name?
> Not that I can check anything, with the site being down, at the moment...
> 
> (Sorry tiger )



'Sall good, just glad you were here to able to handle the situation. c:


----------



## redchakura (Aug 29, 2011)

oh shit you said the site is downXD ok nvmXDXD


----------



## redchakura (Aug 29, 2011)

problem solved


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 29, 2011)

redchakura said:


> oh shit you said the site is downXD ok nvmXDXD



Wait

Did you mistake the site being down for being banned?


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2011)

i facedesked so hard right now... you owe me a new desk.


----------



## redchakura (Aug 29, 2011)

um yes...(blushes) ~awkward silence~


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 29, 2011)

redchakura said:


> um yes...(blushes) ~awkward silence~



*pats you on the back* Thank you XD you made me laugh!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 29, 2011)

You've...





Wha..?



I'll just close this thread...


----------

